# SMS-Spam nach KFZ-Verkaufsannonce



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende SMS erhielt ich, kurz nachdem ich eine KFZ-Verkaufsannonce in einer Tageszeitung geschaltet hatte:

*"Hallo Wir würden gerne Ihren VW kaufen. Bitte rufen Sie mich zurück. Meine Telefonnummer: 0190 841 797
CMI
1,86Euro/min dt.Festn.
Absender: 0151127....."*

Habe natürlich nicht angerufen, zudem das KFZ schon verkauft war.

Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Soll ich die Nummern der RegTP melden?

Danke & Grüße,

R.


----------



## stieglitz (18 Mai 2005)

Hier kannst Du es melden:

[email protected]


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2005)

Hallo Stieglitz,

danke für die E-Mail-Adresse, habe die Nummer nun gemeldet.

Grüße,

R.


----------

